# A Fresh Start - A Place To Keep Tabs On My Sporadic Training



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I won't bore you all with another part of my life story but instead just let you know I have finally got back into the gym after at least a year fully away not counting a random workout here and there. I haven't yet got any specific plans or goals, I'm just easing myself back into the training mentality. After a few weeks I'm sure I'll have more of a clear idea as to what direction I'd like to take with the training. Hope you're all well.

This journal is just me taking notes and keeping track of what's what training wise.

Todays workout -

*Shoulders*

*Standing DB Shoulder Press (Because sitting was impossible in a massively over-packed gym)*

12KG x 15 Reps

14KG x 10 Reps

14KG x 10 Reps

14KG x 10 Reps

*One Arm Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise*

12KG x 12

12KG x 10

12KG x 10

12KG x 10

*Standing Alternating Front Raises*

12KG x 12

14KG x 10

14KG x 10

14KG x 10

*Biceps*

*EZ Bar **Curls*

10KG x 15

20KG x 10

20KG x 10

20KG x 10

*EZ Bar **Curls **Close Grip*

20KG x 12

20KG x 10

20KG x 8

20KG x 8

After such a long time away I cant lie it felt good after leaving the gym. Not many things come close to matching that feeling you get after a good workout, especially that pump.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome back trixta. I take it from the poundages you're natural again?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

doggy said:


> Welcome back trixta. I take it from the poundages you're natural again?


Thank you.

I am indeed all natural, still looking relatively in shape, it was around 1 year ago that I opted for some juice. First workout today after such a long break so not rushing anything, don't want any injuries.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good to see you back Trixta. Look forward to some good posts.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff mate - Welcome back


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome back trix


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it's good to be back.


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome back Trixsta, good to see you back on here :thumb


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nearly PM'd you the other day, great to see you back! Training aside, how's life treating you in general?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Nearly PM'd you the other day, great to see you back! Training aside, how's life treating you in general?


Life is good thanks, I took a year out of Uni due to all the dramas I had going on in my life but I'm back now and living on campus finishing my degree, so all in all, this should be the start of something special again with regards to the training.

You're looking mightily well in your avi, you can see you've been working hard, Good man. Bet you're feeling good  I hope lifes treating you well.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good lighting dude....

Glad you're well though, looking forward to reading some progress along with the odd card trick!!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Trix, good to see you back. Ive been out with a cold myself for over a week now. Champin at the bit.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Chris sanchez said:


> Hi Trix, good to see you back. Ive been out with a cold myself for over a week now. Champin at the bit.


Alright Chris, never a good thing a cold, you could be the biggest and fittest guy in the world and a cold/flu would still knock a man for six. Hope it clears very soon for you mate.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Leg extension *

15 @ 20K

10 @ 40K

8 @ 50K

8 @ 50K

8 @ 50K

*Squats*

15 @ bar

10 @ 50K

10 @ 60K

10 @ 70K

10 @ 70K

*Leg Press*

12 @ 100K

10 @ 100K

10 @ 100K

10 @ 100K

10 @ 100K

*standing calf raises - olympic bar*

10 @ 50K x 4 Sets

*Hamstring curls*

12 @ 22K x 4 Sets

*ABS ROUTINE - VARIED EXERcISES*

For my first leg workout after such a long time away I'd say it went really well and I felt like enough had been done, an intense workout for the current stage I'm at with my training. So far so good.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You're gonna feel the pain tomorrow boy!!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> You're gonna feel the pain tomorrow boy!!!


Haha! I know, I'm sort of split, half of me likes the aches and pains but the other half absolutely hates it. The shoulders have reached peak pain levels now, definitely over did it, I'll never learn! Just the hard way!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

One of my meals for today. Eating it now at my desk and boy is it tasty!!! lol

Obviously the chicken won't get completely demolished in one sitting, I'll spread her out lol

View attachment 4497
View attachment 4498


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Good to see you mate!! How it all going!! XD


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Good to see you mate!! How it all going!! XD


cheers mate, and you! things are going well now touch wood lol. trainings well and truly back on the mind, in the right place for it now 

hows things with you? all good I hope, both life and training.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

The Trixsta said:


> cheers mate, and you! things are going well now touch wood lol. trainings well and truly back on the mind, in the right place for it now
> 
> hows things with you? all good I hope, both life and training.


Lifes very busy!! training improved since got the girlfriend to join up  Glad all going well for you man. Been a while


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Lifes very busy!! training improved since got the girlfriend to join up  Glad all going well for you man. Been a while


Thats great news and good to hear, nothing like having someone to train with/go to the gym.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*chest*

*Incline DB Press*

15 @ 12K

10 @ 16K

10 @ 18K

10 @ 22K

10 @ 22K

*Flat DB Press *

12 @ 12K

10 @ 14K

10 @ 16K

10 @ 16K

10 @ 16K

*Incline Flys*

10 @ 10K

10 @ 10K

10 @ 10K

10 @ 10K

10 @ 10K

*Flat Bench Flys *

10 @ 10 K

10 @ 10 K

10 @ 10 K

10 @ 10 K

*DB Pullovers*

8 @ 10K

6 @ 12K

6 @ 12K

6 @ 12K

*Triceps*

*Kickbacks*

10 @ 10K x 4 Sets

*Rolling DB Extensions*

8 @ 8K

6 @ 1OK

6 @ 1OK

6 @ 1OK

*Overhead DB Extenstions*

8 @ 5K x 4 Sets

*Big Ass Abs Routine*

About 2/3's of the way through this workout I felt a bit tired but nonetheless I pushed through it and quickly found myself back in a good frame of mind and continued my workout. After a shower I left feeling fresh and revitalised  lol - A nice workout.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are a few pictures that I took after todays workout. This is how I look after a lengthy 12 months away with just a handful of workouts randomly throughout the year. I've decided already that the aim is to shed some bodyfat whilst maintaining muscle mass and perhaps gaining a little muscle too. I have already tweaked the diet so that I run on low carbs typically 100-150g per day. Let's see how things pan out. Searching for the abs I once had :lol:

View attachment 4499
View attachment 4503
View attachment 4500
View attachment 4501
View attachment 4502


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

One of todays meals, giving more of an insight as to what it is I consume in a day.

View attachment 4510


Heinz - Baked Beans Half Tin - morrisons - baking potatoes (Great for baking), 1 Potatoe - Morrisons - Lean Minced Steak, 168 g

calories - 642 / carbohydrates - 57g / Fat - 20g / Protein - 48g


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Back*

*Olympic Bar Deadlift -* 12 @ 60K -- 10 @ 80k -- 8 @ 80k -- 6 @ 80k -- 6 @ 80k

*Lat Pulldown -* 15 @ 14K -- 10 @ 50K x 4 Sets

*Dumbbell Bent-Over Raise* 10 @ 12K -- 8 @ 12k -- 6 @ 12k x 3 Sets

Not sure how to describe this last exercise but it I will try, I had an Olympic Bar rammed into a corner of the gym, I then took a part from a lat pulldown machine, a close grip part, put this underneath the Olympic bar and with plates loaded on one end I got into position and carried out basically something similar to that of cable rows, close grip. Weight was just -- 10 @ 30K x 4 Sets

*Big Ass Abs Routine*

Felt like I battered myself today, mindset of in and out, tiny rest periods, felt nauseas after deadlifts but cracked on! Feeling good!

Here was the meal when I got home....

View attachment 4518


*Calories 672 / Carbs 72 / Fat 22 / Protein 47*

:biggrin1:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Please ignore this post need to add the pictures to this journal as before and after section is not really used, I'd like to keep track of things/progress here. That is all.

View attachment 4525
View attachment 4526
View attachment 4527


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good for the time youve had off trix will be good to see progress onwards and upwards


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> *Back*
> 
> *Olympic Bar Deadlift -* 12 @ 60K -- 10 @ 80k -- 8 @ 80k -- 6 @ 80k -- 6 @ 80k
> 
> ...


That sounds like a T bar row Ronnie Colman Style. I do these myself it's a greet feeling.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Loz said:


> Looking good for the time youve had off trix will be good to see progress onwards and upwards


Thanks bud.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I made one of these to fit on my safety cage.

View attachment 4529


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> I made one of these to fit on my safety cage.
> 
> View attachment 4529


Thats the one


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Inspired by cals video of his shopping I too took it upon myself to show you a shop :biggrin1:

[video=youtube;sxzB0WiibXU]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> *Back*
> 
> *Olympic Bar Deadlift -* 12 @ 60K -- 10 @ 80k -- 8 @ 80k -- 6 @ 80k -- 6 @ 80k
> 
> ...


https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/equipment-and-bars/t-platform.html

you sound like you did an improvised Tbar rows, my mate made me one of these out of an old cross trainer and its bolted to the end of my cage 

tbh i cant get on with it tho


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw get off the green milk lol skimmed dude!

i was surprised no one spotted my nana tree hanging in the corner..

good clean food thats high on protein takes you a long way bud..

must say tho that fcuking mince looks pretty bland with pasta and no sauce..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> btw get off the green milk lol skimmed dude!
> 
> i was surprised no one spotted my nana tree hanging in the corner..
> 
> ...


I get used to it lol, lots of salt which isn't good. I also have good old brown sauce on everything, also not good eh?

Should I switch to red milk? I have 2 glasses a day, one after gym & one whenever else I feel like it.

Each glass just 200ml per glass - 100 calories - 10g carbohydrates - 4g Fat - 7g Protein.

Is there really a big difference ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well it`ll make the brown sauce less of an issue.. lol

it is fook all milk but once you make the chnage you wont notice the diff..

try 3/4 pint semi to 1/4 skimmed for a week then half and half..

i look at it this way if youre eating 42 odd meals a week the odd meal thats not optimum nots gonna be an issue, however i wouldnt want to teast some of the leeway i promote without me doing 2x30 min walks aday.

are you doing your cardio regularly young man!

enquiring minds need to know..

dear god do i remember you were training for a marathon or sommat way back last year?????

how did that go?

and college?

damn me memories coming flooding back like a porn star on clomid..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw thats my reasoning behind scoffing a dirty donner earlier


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well it`ll make the brown sauce less of an issue.. lol
> 
> it is fook all milk but once you make the chnage you wont notice the diff..
> 
> ...


college is the early days lol at uni now studying law, Not a lot of cardio at present I must say, the marathon didn't pan out too well, things went sh!t in life, all sorts of issues, old dear overdosing daily having to be at hospital, she's a lot better now, on a tablet they should of gave her a long while ago but it was to expensive for them so she had to nearly kill herself again and again to be given a tiny tablet. so i should switch milk? if so I will do after this batch. u saying 3/4 pint in one sitting? as opposed to the 200ml glasses Im having?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> btw thats my reasoning behind scoffing a dirty donner earlier


I could murder a donner kebab! mouth is watering LOL


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I see what you're saying about milk now sorry


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you cool bud little steps..

you really gotta try n take little steps so cardio is as natural as going to the gym, which would suggest for you best time might be after training, you dont have to go nuts . 20 mins on a crosstrainer/treadmill/bike would be a start..

i do walk dog after training at times but its not a time that would suit me, i`m fecked after training but then i do always make sure the dogs are walked..

it pssed down today and i couldnt wait it out so i got soaked  most invigorating!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you cool bud little steps..
> 
> you really gotta try n take little steps so cardio is as natural as going to the gym, which would suggest for you best time might be after training, you dont have to go nuts . 20 mins on a crosstrainer/treadmill/bike would be a start..
> 
> ...


Good stuff, I shall introduce the a 20 minute light jog after a workout from here on, will only help aid in reducing bf levels right? So I shall do that. I also got soaked! Proper! lol T shirt was see through nipples poking out and all sorts odd lady grinning as she walked past haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

where are you bud i havent had a like all day lol..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> Good stuff, I shall introduce the a 20 minute light jog after a workout from here on, will only help aid in reducing bf levels right? So I shall do that. I also got soaked! Proper! lol T shirt was see through nipples poking out and all sorts odd lady grinning as she walked past haha


20 mins SSCV mate with do almost nothing but deplete muscle glycogen. If its SSCV it needs to be in excess of 30 really to have any effect on adipose tissue


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Parky said:


> 20 mins SSCV mate with do almost nothing but deplete muscle glycogen. If its SSCV it needs to be in excess of 30 really to have any effect on adipose tissue


How about HIIT for the same period?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Much more useful - it's more catabolic but the fat burning effects last longer. By the way how on earth do you think I'm in a fit state to answer questions


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Parky said:


> Much more useful - it's more catabolic but the fat burning effects last longer. By the way how on earth do you think I'm in a fit state to answer questions


P*ssed on a school night old chum?? Terrible behaviour!

Sorry for the hijack Trix!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

20 mins is a STARTING point.

i`m not sure where alcohol fits into a quality diet and consistent cardio tho.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice 

*Shoulders Today*

*EZ Bar - Standing Press Underhand Grip* - 10 @ 30K x 4 Sets

*EZ Bar Front Raises* - 10 @ 20K - 8 @ 20k x 3 Sets

*Single Arm Side DB Lateral Raise* - 10 @ 12K x 4

*Biceps*

*Seated Alternate Dumbbell curls* - 12 @ 12K - 10 @ 16k - 10 @ 18k - 10 @ 18k

*EZ Bar curls* - 10 @ 35K - 8 @ 30K - 8 @ 30K - 8 @ 30K

*EZ Bar close grip concentrated controlled curls* - 10 @ 24k - 8 @ 24k - 8 @ 24k - 8 @ 24k

Pleasant workout, sweated WAY more than usual today, bit weird? Guess it helps with the fat burning anyway lol followed by a lovely shower and Nice fresh walk home


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Incline Bench DB Press*

12k x 10 - 16k x 10 - 18k x 10 - 20k x 8 x 2 Sets

*Incline flys*

10K x 10 x 3 Sets

*Flat Bench DB Press*

16k x 10 - 18k x 8 - 18k x 8 - 18k x 8

*cable Flys*

4 Sets of 10

*Triceps KickBacks*

12K X 10 X 4 Sets

*mad abs routine x 2*

A good swift workout today, in and out but all necessary things done. Feeling good and eating well and correctly.

After gym food was the following....

View attachment 4637


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Olympic Bar Deadlift* - 12 @ 60K -- 12 @ 80k -- 10 @ 90k -- 10 @ 90k -- 10 @ 90k -- 10 @ 90k

*Lat Pulldown* - 12 @ 30K -- 10 @ 60K x 4 Sets

*One arm Dumbbell Row* - 10 @ 20K -- 10 @ 24k -- 10 @ 24k x 10 @ 24k

*Big Ass Abs Routine*

OK, so, I weighed myself today and I was shocked, I am at the lowest weight I have been at now for a very long time, to be honest I wasn't sure whether I was unhappy or happy about that, I have dropped the bf down to 18% from the mid 20's so I guess I should be happy. Perhaps I'm a little shocked at the weight as I have always tried my upmost best to gain weight so it's all a bit of a shock to me to discover I'm currently sitting at 14 Stone 6 lbs. However I shouldn't be suprised as this time round the intention was to drop bf and I have succeeded in that, also, I am looking a lot better, definitely more of a cut physique. I just have this weird issue with weight I have to get my head around. The diet has been spot on near enough and I eat very cleanly now so that will no doubt have aided in the weight loss and drop in bf. It's all good! I was just shocked as I haven't weighed myself for a while and to see my weight back down into the 14's took me back a bit. Well, I guess I'll keep going until I get to 12% ish before I tweak things so that I can again put weight on but this time make it clean gains.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

i'm in the same spot a u atm, don't worry about the scales just keep on pushing till u see abs then start bulking, i know that u going to fell small but trust me it will be worth it.good luck


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great news Trix, very glad to see you taking a more sensible approach this time round instead of the usual bulking etc.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

glod said:


> i'm in the same spot a u atm, don't worry about the scales just keep on pushing till u see abs then start bulking, i know that u going to fell small but trust me it will be worth it.good luck


I can see the Abs already  Have done for a short while now lol not ones you could grate cheese over, ha, but we're getting there. Thanks


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterday was shoulders and went as follows, soooo busy so just done what I could. Nothing fancy, and still class myself as easing back into the training. Still very sporadic lol.

*Alternate Single Arm Front DB Raise*

12K X, 10 x 4 Sets

*Single Arm Lateral Raise*

12K X 10 X 4 Sets

Because I couldn`t get on absolutely anything, or get adequate DB`s I had to improvise for the 3rd exercise, this involved the 8KGDB`s. I started with DB`s at the bottom, brang up to shoulder height as if I was doing a a shoulder DB raise, I then kept DB`s at that level and brang out to the side which is when I lowered back down to the beginning position, I then raise DB`s all the way above my head, arms at full extension, then I lowered them back down in an outwards flowing motion, this was then 1 rep. I completed 3 Sets, 10,8,6-Absolute fcuking killer, destroyed my shoulders.

So, even though I was limited to what I could do in such an overcrowded gym (Closed in December, re-opening in February with a whole new 3 times the size gym and a lot more equipment) I did what I could do and still managed to come away aching,good stuff!


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate overcrowded gyms, it's like a whole country is healthy lol, but u managed to train which is the most important, good one mate


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheers mate,yeah it was a bit of a bloody nightmare lol All good though.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Today`s workout was chest & Tri`s. Luckily I caught the gym at an unusually unbusy time which is a rarity I tell you that, ha.*

*DB Chest Press (Incline)*

16K X 12 - 20K X 10 - 22K X 8 X 3 Sets

*DB Flys (Incline)*

12K X 10 X 4 Sets

*DB Chest Press (Flat)* (Always weaker on flat if I do incline first, or vice versa, I believe this is the norm, is that correct? Or should I be capable of pushing the same?)

16K X 10 - 20K X 8 X 4 Sets

*DB Flys (Flat)*

12K X 10 X 4 Sets

*Tricep Kickbacks*

12K X 10 X 4 Sets

For the next exercise I am not entirely sure what to call it so I shall explain. I lay on a flat bench, I take a DB, in this instance ,a 7KG, I hold the DB at full stretch in front of my face as if I was positioning the DB`s for fly`s. I then bend the elbow bringing the DB sideways and down so it rests against my opposite shoulder then raise back up again, this would be 1. 3 Sets of 10,10,8 reps here was enough to burn them out. This exercise is not about heavy weights, generally you will only manage a lighter than your used to DB. This exercise really hits the triceps nicely and gives a great pump in them.

*Tricep Pushdown Using The Rope*

3 Sets of 10 Reps of number 7. I think. (Produced a nice burn anyway)

*Abs Routine*

Nice workout today, pleased it wasn't so busy. Left with a pleasant pump.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> *DB Chest Press (Flat)** (Always weaker on flat if I do incline first, or vice versa, I believe this is the norm, is that correct? Or should I be capable of pushing the same?)*
> 
> *16K X 10 - 20K X 8 X 4 Sets*
> 
> *)*


*That's perfectly normal mate.*

*You have already partially exhausted your pecs and supporting muscles on the first exercise.*


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

bornagainmeathead said:


> That's perfectly normal mate.
> 
> You have already partially exhausted your pecs and supporting muscles on the first exercise.


That's good news, didn't want to be lagging lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

View attachment 4698


*My beautiful daughter and handsome son - This isnt his normal face, he`s being a c*ocky little sod lol*


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, does he take after mum or dad?

Gorgeous kids mate, you must be very proud.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

After his Dad of course LOL

Thank you and yes very proud, got a lovely card today from them, well impressed with it.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL @ his sarcy smile.. as Dorso said, lovely kids Trix


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Trixsta said:


> Yesterday was shoulders and went as follows, soooo busy so just done what I could. Nothing fancy, and still class myself as easing back into the training. Still very sporadic lol.
> 
> *Alternate Single Arm Front DB Raise*
> 
> ...


My gym is ALWAYS overcrowded and queues form for racks and machines! This is why I have started going 6-7 am, still fair bit crowded but not nearly as much as evenings.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> My gym is ALWAYS overcrowded and queues form for racks and machines! This is why I have started going 6-7 am, still fair bit crowded but not nearly as much as evenings.


I believe this is what I'll have to start doing lol it's just getting up at 5 to eat then train at 6-7 am or there roundabout ish , this would be an issue I'd struggle with lol.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Standing DB alternate bicep curl*

12K X 10 - 20K X 10 - 22K X 10 - 24K X 8 - 24K X 8

*straight bar bicep curl on cable* - (Not entirely sure what the numbers represent, 9 doesn't seem like a great number but it was relatively heavy, kilograms?)

3 x 12 - 6 x 10 - 9 x 8 - 9 x 8

*overhead cable curl*

1 x 10 - 2 x 10 x 3

*straight bar bicep curl on cable* - Again! Drop set to failure, non stop, absolutely buuuurned the Biceps! Felt goood!

6 to failure, 5 to failure, 4 to failure, 3 to failure, (You get the Picture! lol )

*Beast of an Abs session, including some fun with mr medicine ball!*

As I didn't go to bed until 5 AM this morning I didn't get up until 10:40 AM. Upon waking I had, scrambled eggs with baked beans, half a tin and a cup of tea. Usually I might add a couple of slices of wholemeal toast but I was all out of bread. I planned to have a couple of more meals before I hit the gym but my mum wanted help shopping so I left with just what I had eaten this morning. My gym shuts at 5:30 and I didn't get back until 4 PM so, I quickly got together my gym stuff and headed for the gym on pretty much an empty stomach! What surprised me was that I felt incredibly strong today and had a beast of a mentality, I was in and out in 40 minutes and had an incredible pump. Does anyone have any thoughts on why I felt so strong and was strong on an empty stomach? I'm just wondering that's all, I found it a bit weird, considering I had very little carbs inside of me. Great workout today! Absolutely smashed it! Pumped right up!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*1 Arm DB Row*

24K X 12 - 28K X 10 - 30K X 8 - 32K X 8 - 32K X 8

*Face Pulls*

5 x 10 - 8 x 10 - 10 x 10 x 3 Sets

*Seated Cable Row* - (Not supposed to be done on this piece of equipment, it's the tricep pushdown thing where you can add different Attachments, I used the clip on the side to position it at the very bottom, I then sat on the floor, positioned feet against the metal frame and proceeded with the seated cable rows.)

15 x 12 x 3 Sets

(Biggest it goes as obviously it's not designed to do this)

*Deadlifts* (Usually completed at the beginning of a workout however the gym was exceptionally busy as usual so I had to do what I could when I could.)

70K X 10 - 90K X 8 - 100K X 5 - 100K X 5

(I feel I could of lifted heavier however my grip is incredibly poor and the bar just slips away, trying to not resort to straps in the hope the grip strength will improve. )

*Lat Pulldowns* (Pounds on this machine I believe)

110 x 12 - 170 x 10 x 3 Sets

Mental Abs Workout Including Work With Mr Medicine Ball - Abs coming along nicely :yo: The diet is still relatively good.

Nice workout today, feeling good and happy with training at present, pondering whether to start training at a different gym, bit of a mission from the University but a friend of mine has said he'll pick me up and drop back each time. It will be good to have a training partner again, some extra motivation, I lost the last training partner as some might remember as I slept with his sister, he never did forgive me lol, not sure what the issue is, she was single and 23, not 16! She was a bloody adult lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Bit of shoulders today.....

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

12K X 12 - 18K X 10 - 22K X 6 X 5 X 4

*Standing Single Arm DB Lateral Raise*

12K X 10 X 4 Sets

*Plate Raises*

20K Plate x 10 x 4 Sets (Killer)

*Smith Machine Shrugs*

20K X 12 - 40K X 12 - 60K X 12 X 3 Sets - 40K X FAILURE X 2 Sets - 1 Set involving a 3 second hold at top and bottom, 1 Set rapid.

*As usual - Mental Ass Abs Routine - Medicine Ball Work Included*

OK, I was supposed to start this before (Ahem) But didn't get round to starting any but today I've incorporated some end of workout cardiovascular work. Just a 10 minute run to begin with. I may up this to some HIIT as time progresses.

Very happy with todays workout, left feeling fresh and revitalized.  - As Xim would say, DONE! lol :car:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Get some liquid chalk for deadlifts mate, much better than straps IMO!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ditch the scales bud.. theyre just one way to gauge your weight.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

BJ said:


> Get some liquid chalk for deadlifts mate, much better than straps IMO!


I'm going to have to invest in some, it's got to be done! Thanks


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Liquid chalks awesome mate I've pretty much ditched the straps altogether

Reckon I could of went heavier on deads last night but I was using a slightly thicker bar than I usually use.

Anyway keep up the good work mate!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Liquid chalks awesome mate I've pretty much ditched the straps altogether
> 
> Reckon I could of went heavier on deads last night but I was using a slightly thicker bar than I usually use.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work mate!


Definitely going to invest in some, as Del Boy would say, "You know it makes sense" lol

Nice one pal, slowly getting back to where I was before I had that long ass break, it's all work in progress. Looking forward to building up a few more months training before doing another course. Want to see how I get on at this lower weight, lower bf, this time round being especially clean with diet. Just doing it the right way instead of how I did before. It's all good though, people give good advice but without going through what I went through on the first course I wouldn't know personally, how I felt, side effects and how I dealt with the whole thing in general. Learning by experience sort of thing.  Happy Days!

I see you're strong on deads, something I never have been, probably because I never used to do them, I won't miss them out anymore though, a key part of my training now. I'm learning to love them! ha. I'll get this chalk.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Deads are the daddy of mass gaining in my view.

And liquid chalk is the way to get the best out of them for me to.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Same as me mate, its my grip that lets me down on deads, recently ive been doing them bare handed (without gloves) and makes a world of difference!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Your grip will always be the first thing to fail when training fairly heavy on deads

You just gotta grip with everything you got the rest will follow

Before you know it you'll be hitting big numbers to!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Your grip will always be the first thing to fail when training fairly heavy on deads
> 
> You just gotta grip with everything you got the rest will follow
> 
> Before you know it you'll be hitting big numbers to!


Even at 130kg for 10 my grip was fine and that's a pb or me...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Today was Legs, oh how exciting! No, seriously, I have actually come to love squats and to love training legs in general lol :biggrin1:

*Barbell squats*

60K X 12 - 80K X 12 - 90K X 8 - 95K X 6 - 95K X 6 - 60K X 12

*Seated leg press*

60K X 15 - 95K X 12 - 140K X 10 - 170K X 8 X 2 Sets

*Seated leg extension*

40K x 10 - 50K x 8 - 60K x 7 x 2 Sets

*Hamstring curls*

18K X 10 - 30K X 10 - 34K X 8 X 2 Sets

*Big Ass Abs Routine*

Didn't complete my cardiovascular work after my workout as my legs felt battered and I was stumbling all over the place, sign of a good workout I would say 

Real nice workout today, not overly busy, compared to the usual anyway. Squatting all the way down getting the full range of motion, considering this is perhaps the third legs workout after such a long break away from training I'm particularly happy with my weights slowly creeping back up, that goes for all the weights actually in all areas, very happy with my progress and the drop in body fat.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I love squats to man...really fuuuuuckingggg love them!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahaha, you know the one Brocky! It's all about legs! I'm blessed with pretty chunky legs too which is good! Deadlifts & Squats! Booooom!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Doing my squats right now bud..booooom yeah buddy


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Triceps*

*Tricep Pushdown - Straight Bar* -(What do the numbers represent? Can't be pounds? Or Kilograms? 4 for 40???? Have I lost the plot here or what lol

4 x 20 Reps - 7 x 10 Reps - 9 x 10 Reps - 9 x 8 Reps - 9 x 7 Reps

*Tricep Pushdown - Straight Bar - Underhand Grip*

4 x 10 Reps - 6 x 10 Reps - 8 x 8 Reps - 8 x 8 Reps

*Tricep Pushdown - Rope with twist of wrists at bottom*

4 x 10 Reps - 6 x 8 Reps - 6 x 8 Reps - 4 x 10 Reps

*Tricep Pushdown - Straight Bar*

Drop set to failure from 6,5,4,3,2,1

*DB Overhead Tricep Extension*

4K x 15 Reps - 5K x 10 Reps - 6K x 10 Reps - 6K x 8 Reps - 6K x 6 Reps

*Tricep Kickbacks*

12K x 10 x 10 x 8 x 8 Reps

*Mad ass abs routine, including work with the medicine ball.*

Again no cardio today, all 22 Cardiovascular machines were taken, from the rower to the bike to the running machines and the cross trainer lol - Mostly taken up by some hot looking women. I did wait around for ten minutes or so but no fuuccker was getting off anything !

Today the gym was extremely busy so I had to utilise what I could get my hands on. Primarily focused on slow and controlled movements really emphasizing the end of motion part of the exercise, getting that real nice squeeze at the bottom of the pushdowns and tricep kickbacks for example. Left feeling fresh and revitalised


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

A whole day dedicate to triceps??

Bet they were pumped...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

BJ said:


> A whole day dedicate to triceps??
> 
> Bet they were pumped...


Oh yes! Proper pumped lol - I haven't dedicated triceps their own day for a long time now so I thought I'd go back to giving it a go as I found my triceps grow incredibly well when I do this.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It's a small muscle to spend a whole day on, what split are you doing?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Not a day, 40 mins, a breeze.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Chest & Triceps*

*Incline DB Press* - 20K X 12 REPS FOLLOWED BY 3 SETS OF 24K X 10,8,4

*Incline Flys* - 14K X 10,8,6,6 Reps

*Flat Bench DB Press* - 18K X 10 REPS - 22K X 4 REPS X 3 SETS

*FLAT FLYS* - 12K X 8 REPS X 3 SETS

*Tricep Kickbacks* - 12K X 10 REPS X 4 SETS SQUEEEEEEZE

*AN EXERCISE I DONT KNOW THE NAME OF LOL - 4 SETS OF 5K @ 10,8,8,8 REPS - BEAST OF A BURNER - SWEAT DRIPPING, PUMP PROVIDED IS A BEEAAASST!*

*AS USUAL, ABS ROUTINE, INCLUDING WORK ON MEDICINE BALL *

LOTS OF STRETCHING, THE SAME CARRIED OUT AT THE DOJO, HAVEN'T BEEN IN A WHILE BUT STILL ABLE TO DO THE SPLITS, I'VE GOT AN AWESOME MAWASHI GERI ON ME

:---)


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Nice & simple workout today, little bit of biceps.*

*Standing DB Bicep curl * - 16K X 12 Reps - 24K X 10 Reps - 24K X 8 Reps - 24K X 8 Reps

*EZ Bar curl * - 25K X 10 Reps - 30K X 10 Reps - REPEAT - REPEAT - REPEAT

*EZ Bar curl (21'S) * - 3 Sets of 21 @ 25K - Nice Burn

*Abs Routine* - *Stretching * - *10 minute HIIT Running*

Got home and made some tuna and pasta, was looking forward to it, dished it up, 90 seconds and it was gone mg: I was devastated! lol perhaps I should eat slower!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I've been back training now since the beginning of October, my shape is starting to return, here are a few pictures from today. Still looking to drop body fat.

View attachment 4868
View attachment 4869
View attachment 4870


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Good start start mate.

My recommendations to you as I am a pro athlete sponsored by Extreme Nutrition is to stick with as much free weights as possible now that you are getting back into training. The free weights will also assist in building a better core stability and will help with building other auxhilary (spelling?) muscles.

In relation to chemical assistance you should not even be thinking about this for another 3 years.Build a solid foundation before getting fancy and all technical and possibly waisting money because some gym guru tells you to use something.

Good nutrition and solid hard lifting will build muscle. Ronnie Colemans fav saying "nobody wants to lift dam ass heavy weights anymore"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Haven't updated this in a little while as training has been, as the title suggests, Sporadic.

*Chest *

*DB Incline Press* - 16K X 12 - 20K X 12 - 22K X 8 X 6 X 6

*Incline Flys* - 12K X 10 X 3

*Flat DB Press* - 16K X 10 - 18K X 8 X 6 X 6

*Flat Flys * - 10K X 10 X 3

*Triceps*

*DB Kickbacks* - 12K X 12 X 3

*10K Plate Behind Head Raised In Similar Fashion To Overhead DB Tricep Extension * - 10K Plate x 3 Sets to Failure (Nice Burn)

*Abs Routine *

*Stretching*

Left with a nice pump, felt good.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooh tricep kickbacks not seen them for a while 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

One of my favourite exercises, I hear people talk about them being a bit girly ish however they're a really great peak contraction exercise and it gives a real nice pump, I don't see a lot of people doing them these days.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried them last year for a while was thinking of doing them again makes a nice change from doing push downs dips and extensions 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Shoulders*

*Seated DB Shoulder Press* - 16K X 15 - 18K X 8 X 6 X 6 - 14K X FAILURE

*Standing Single Arm DB Side Lateral Raise* - 12K X 10 X 3 Sets - 10K X FAILURE

*Standing DB Front Raises* - 12K X 10 X 3 Sets

*Plate Shrugs* - 25K PLATES X 3 SETS OF 10 REPS FOLLOWED BY 2 SETS TO FAILURE OF RAPID REPS

*EZ BAR UNDERHANDGRIP STANDING MILITARY PRESS* 20K X 3 SETS OF 10

*ABS ROUTINE*

*STRETCHING*

Good workout, not particularly heavy but we'll get there, feeling the niggleness lol so it's all good, I hate to train and not feel any aches, so if I'm aching, I'm happy.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just posting some pictures of the products I shall be using from today. Looking forward to this course.

View attachment 4901
View attachment 4897
View attachment 4898
View attachment 4899
View attachment 4900


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Get em up mate!..

Don't know when I'll use tren maybe a couple years yet

Thinking test eq and t-bol for my next cycle

What lab you using?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hench-Life said:


> Get em up mate!..
> 
> Don't know when I'll use tren maybe a couple years yet
> 
> ...


Pro chem for Tri Tren pal and sus 250 is under Abbott Laboratories (Pakistan) Just jabbed, now off for a workout


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

It's all pro-chem I'm using just now and probably will next time.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just back from a workout today's session was as follows

*Deads* - 70K x 12 - 90K x 10 - 100K x 8 - 110K x 6 110K x 6

*Close grip row (Olympic bar wedged into a corner of the gym using an attachment for lat pull downs to bring the bar against my chest with each rep)* - 15K x 20 - 35K x 15 - 45K x 10 - 55K x 10 - 55K x 8

*DB ROW* - 24K x 12 - 30K x 10 - 34K x 8 - 34K x 8 - 34K x 8

*Abs Routine*

*Stretching*

Nice workout today, added more weight onto deads, will try to increase each week now. Onwards and upwards from here on in! :biggrin1:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

> *Close grip row (Olympic bar wedged into a corner of the gym using an attachment for lat pull downs to bring the bar against my chest with each rep)* - 15K x 20 - 35K x 15 - 45K x 10 - 55K x 10 - 55K x 8


T-bar rows...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> T-bar rows...


Ah yes, thats the one.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Seated Alternate DB Curl* - 20K x 10 - 24K x 8 - 24 x 8 - 24 x 6

*DB Concentration Curls Strict* - 10K x 10 - Again - Again

*Seated Incline DB Bicep Curl Strict Slow Negative* - 10K x 10 x 3 Sets

*Standing Alternate Hammer Curls* - 12K x 10 - 14K x 10 - 12K x Failure

*EZ bar curl close grip* 30K x 10 x 3 Sets

*20 minutes on the bike*

*Abs Routine*

*Stretching*

A good solid workout today with minimum rests between sets. Sweated out on the bike and Abs were destroyed. It's all good. :nod:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Super stuff Trix incline curls kill my arms


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Loz said:


> Super stuff Trix incline curls kill my arms


Same here Loz, proper killers lol but I love the burn it produces


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Triceps*

*Lay On Bench, Outstretched Arm, Bring DB To Opposite Shoulder (Tricep Exercise)* - 10K x 10 x 4 Sets

*Tricep Kickbacks* - 12K x 10 x 4 Sets

*Overhead Tricep Extension With Plate* - 10KG Plate x 15 x 4 Sets - Love these :biggrin1: Burn Burn Burn

*Close Grip Bench* - 30K x 10 - 40K x 10 - 50K x 8 - 50K x 6

*20 Minutes On Bike*

*Abs Routine*

*Stretching*

Nice triceps workout today, got a nice bit of pumpage


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Gym is being refurbished so only limited equipment is available so I just done a killer squats workout (Killer for me anyway lol)*

*Squats* - 60K x 12 - 90K x 10 - 110K x 6 - 110K x 4 - 110K x 4 - 100K x 8 - 90K x 10 + 80K x 10 - 70K x 10 - 60K x 10

*Standing Barbell Calf Raises* - 60K x 12 - 80K x 10 x 3 Sets

*20 Mins On Bike*

*Abs Routine*

*Stretching*

Legs already felt weak at the knees when leaving the gym, the next few days are gunna kill, bring it on!! I'll be falling sideways when hoovering haha :lol:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Week 1 of jabs complete.

*Flat DB Press * 14K X 12 - 22K X 10 - 24K X 10 - 26K X 8 - 26K X 6 X 2 SETS

Gym was full (waankers) so switched workout to shoulders as after doing flat press I needed an incline bench and every **** was taken. It's a bit of a nightmare whilst the gym is being refurbished, not a lot of equipment and all in a squash court.

*Standing Single Arm DB Lateral Raise* 14K X 10 X 3 SETS - 14K X 8

*Standing DB Front Raises, Alternated* 12K X 10 X 4 SETS

*Seated DB Press* - 16K X FAILURE X 3

By starting on chest first I felt awfully weak when doing shoulders, not happy! Did I feel weak on shoulders because of doing some chest first? Perhaps I just felt weak today.

*Standing military press. ez bar underhand grip* 20K X 10 - 30K X 8 X 3 SETS

*ABS ROUTINE*

*20 MINUTES ON BIKE*

*STRETCHING *


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Incline DB Press* - 20K X 10 - 24K X 10 - 26K X 8 X 3 SETS

*Flat DB Press* - 24K X 8 X 4 SETS

*Flat Flys* - 14K X 10 - 14K X 8 X 3 SETS

*Incline Flys* - 14K X 8 X 3 SETS

*I forgot shrugs yesterday so done these after chest today.*

25K Plate Shrugs x 10 Normal Speed x 3 Sets Followed By 3 Sets At A Rapid Pace To Failure

*Abs Routine*

*Stretching*

*30 minutes on the bike (Now up from the usual 20 minutes)*


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good session there Trix. Do you not dip?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Good session there Trix. Do you not dip?


Not so much these days pal but thinking I should incorporate them at some point again, if so, probably on a day where I give triceps their own workout. Although it helps develop the chest I'd still separate dips from a chest day, initial thinking anyway, whats your thinking? To end of a chest workout or a triceps day?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think they're a defo must in any programme, I stopped for a while and it was amazing how little I was able to do when reintroducing them. Getting back there though slowly but surely...

At the mo I do chest/arms (both bi & tri) on the same day so I dip right at the very end to finish me off. I'm potentially changing it though so I do chest/abs then legs/arms so I'll have the same dilemma as you. I haven't thought about it too much yet but my guy instinct would be to do them with chest instead of one of the flye movements you're currently doing. Others my of course beg to differ though...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Deadlifts* - 70K X 10 - 110K X 8 - 120K X 6 - 125K X 4 - 125K X 2 (NEW PB) (GRIP LET ME DOWN AGAIN, MUST BUY CHALK) A LITTLE BACK OFF SET TO FINISH 70K X FAILURE

*HANDS BLEEDING AFTER DEADS, *****

*T Bar Rows With Olympic Bar Wedged Into Corner Of Gym* - 40K X 10 - 50K X 10 - 60K X 8 - 60K X 6 - BACK OF SET TO FAILURE @ 40K

*HANDS STILL BLEEDING, RIPPED SKIN ON DEADS*

*1 Arm DB Row* - 24K X 10 - 30K X 8 - 32K X 8 - 34K X 8 X 2 SETS

*ABS ROUTINE*

*STRETCHING*

*30 MINUTES ON THE BIKE*


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh yes get your chalk mate and toughen those hands up. Nice session


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice 1 mark and will do


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Seated Alternate DB Curls* - 20K X 10 - 24K X 10 - 24K X 8 - 24K X 6 - 14K X 10

*Incline DB Curls* - 10K X 10 - 12K X 10 - 12K X 10 - 12K X 10

*DB Concentration Curls* - 12K X 10 - 12K X 8 X 2 SETS

*Standing Alternate DB Curls, Non Stop Straight Onto Next Weight (Super Set? Drop Set?)* - 18K X 10 - 16K X 10 - 14K X 10 - 12K X 10 - 10K X 10

*Abs Routine*

*Stretching*

*30 Minutes on Bike*

A nice workout today and a nice pump, particularly when doing the incline DB Curls which pumped them right up.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

3 and a half weeks into my course of tri-tren and sus-250 - The gym has been shut over the holiday period so been banging out daily, dips, press ups and sit ups which have been producing a very good pump, gym re-opens tomorrow, couldn't be any sooner!! Looking in the best shape of my life!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lets have a perve at some pics then 

how much tren you running?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Too early for pictures, want to reveal the full changes at the end of the course or I feel they won't emphasize the transformation enough, running 1ml sus 250 with 1ml tri tren 3x a week. beginners dosages, new to tren. all is good


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If you are running 1ml 3x a week, you must be running 450-600mg of tren a week, that is far from being a beginners dosage!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

So 450mg tren a week? Any sides at that dose?

I'll be starting much lower than that when I dabble...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll tell you what happens when I inject 1 ml of tren, after I've injected, about 15 seconds later I get a funny taste in my mouth, then my throat starts to tighten up and I cough for about 10 mins, eyes are watering, face is beet root red, then it finally starts easing off and I can get up and carry on with life!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Every time?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Unfortunately yes!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't get any of that, I was speaking to mightymariner as he has the issues you experience to, I feel fresh as I have ever felt, not one side at present, a little angry, Punched a wall which I would never have done in the past and fuked knuckles up but thats it lol. its 450 a week for tren I have an overall sense of a better well being if that makes sense.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

you must of heard of the dreaded tren cough,get it mainly with tren-enth not so much ace,its like vapors in your throat and my head goes beatroot just after you inject,i always thought it was a sign it was good gear..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you get any other sides like insomnia or sweating, if not I'd question the quality of the gear, I don't think punching a wall or feeling invincible is a good indication!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Do you get any other sides like insomnia or sweating, if not I'd question the quality of the gear, I don't think punching a wall or feeling invincible is a good indication!


LOL

No insomnia, lots of sweating though, never used to sweat like I do now whilst training. When I ran tri-test last year I experienced no sides.

Wezo, I have heard of the cough but pleased to say I have not experienced it at all, in any respect.

Yanny, I doubt the quality of the gear is an issue, I have multiple friends who have been using the products all through 2012 and nobody has had issues, some experience the sides you do, some do not. Not everyone reacts the same way when taking a steroid.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Squats* - 60K X 10 - 100K X 8 - 120K X 6 - 120K X 4 - 120K X 4 - 100K X 6 - 80K X 10 - 60K X 12

*Seated Alternate Bicep Curl* - 16K X 10 - 24K X 10 - 24K X 8 - 24K X 6

*Incline DB Curls* - 12K X 10 X 3 SETS

*DB Concentration Curls* - 12K X 10 X 3 SETS

*ABS ROUTINE*

*STRETCHING*

*30 MINUTES ON BIKE*

Overall, a good workout, mouth is a pain in the arrse at present as it's all swollen due to an infection of some kind, anti-biotics will hopefully take the swelling down soon, painful! Bloods being done tomorrow. Good to be training again after the holiday period.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Seated DB Shoulder Press - 14K X 12 - 22K X 10 - 24K X 8 - 26K X 7 - 26K X 6 - 20K X 8

Standing Single Arm Side Lateral Raise - 12K X 10 - 14K X 10 - 14K X 8 - 14K X 8

DB Alternate Front Raises - 14K X 10 X 3 SETS

Barbell Shrugs - 60K X 10 - 80K X 8 X 3 SETS

Plate Shrugs - 20K PLATES X 10 REPS , SLOW AND CONTROLLED WITH A 4 SECOND PAUSE AT THE TOP RANGE OF MOTION

3 SETS OF 20 REPS AT A FAST PACE

ABS ROUTINE INCLUDING WORK WITH THE MEDICINE BALL

STRETCHING

30 MINUTES ON THE BIKE

DONE!

Had a terrible night last night, perhaps this is what you and others are speaking of, the insomnia, sleeping for half hour then waking up every 20 minutes and so on, bloody nasty night of sleep. Gotta take the rough with the smooth though. It's all good. Bloods were done today, will be in early next week.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds like we have a monster in the making Trixsta, how long before pics


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

welcome to tren-insomnia lol,you noticed any strength size trixsta off sus and tri-tren yet or still early days???


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

wezo said:


> welcome to tren-insomnia lol,you noticed any strength size trixsta off sus and tri-tren yet or still early days???


Yes definitely, I think, been on for 3 weeks and 2 days now. Strength has improved in all areas, never been strong (Never done) a lot of squats work before, was squatting 120KG the other day, accidentally went too far down, arrse really on the bloody ground lol and I thought how the hell am I going to get out of this situation, the gym was empty and I train alone, I thought to myself just bloody lift it! So,took a few breaths and managed to get it straight up with relative ease. I think that was the moment I realised things were working properly now, as in strength improving. Body fat is continuing to drop as intended, cardiovascular work no doubt helping but also the tren I believe and filling out nicely at the same time, a much more clean look whereas last year when running Tri-Test, I ate a load of junk, got big, but fat ish. Happier with a leaner look.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

mark_star said:


> sounds like we have a monster in the making Trixsta, how long before pics


Haha yes pal, getting there, I'd ideally want to finish the course another 4 weeks and then post the pictures. I think they'll show a lot more of a difference that way alongside the latest pictures of me in the journal or wherever they are on here lol


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

does help when diet is clean you look much better,say it all the time anyone can train and take gear but can you eat 5to6 clean meals aday with no junk,like hell they can.cant beat dropping fat and looking bigger best feeling in world keep at it trix.Think you might need a spotter on leg day next lol..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great effort bud looking forward to a perv of the piccies ! no pressure tho ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Keep us updated with the trensomnia day by day please if it happens, I'm thinking of adding 200mg bsi tren and mast to my cycle and that's the main thing that worries me...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Hit chest today*

*DB Incline Press* - 18KG X 12 - 30KG X 10 - 32KG X 8 - 32KG X 6 - 32KG X 6

*Flat DB Press* - 28KG X 10 - 30KG X 8 - 30KG X 6 - 30KG X 6

*Flat DB Flys* - 16KG X 10 X 3 SETS

*Incline DB Flys* - 16KG X 8 - 16KG X 6 X 2 SETS

*ABS ROUTINE*

*STRETCHING*

*30 MINUTES ON BIKE*

A good strong workout, weights increasing every workout it would seem. Last night was another terrible nights sleep, never experienced anything quite like the tren-insomnia, it just feels weird, I feel tired perhaps but despite this I just lay there, I fall asleep randomly but only for short periods of time before I wake up again, when I wake, it feels like I wasn't even asleep, I still feel alert. Just something I shall have to get used to, took 3 weeks of using tren before it appeared. No other negative sides whatsoever, I thought I was sweating a little extra but this is not an issue it would seem. I continue to be impressed with the results I am seeing from running Tri-Tren and Sus 250, strength increases and body fat dropping at a nice rate with the clean diet helping.

A friend who is currently using does not experience the sleeping issues, he smokes a lot of weed, perhaps this is helping him? I never understood the joys people get from smoking the stuff, I tried it a few times, it's not for me so won't be resorting to weed for any help.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Deadlifts* - 70KG X 10 - 120K X 6 X 4 SETS - ABLE TO LIFT EXTRA I BELIEVE, JUST HAVEN'T GOT ROUND TO GETTING ANY CHALK, A SHAME :|

*DB Rows* - 32KG X 10 - 40KG X 8 X 3 SETS

*Rear Delts* - Laying on stomach on incline bench and reverse flying? lol I think that's what it is  - 10KG DB'S X 3 SETS

*ABS ROUTINE*

*STRETCHING*

*30 MINUTES ON THE BIKE *

Last night wasn't as bad as previous nights but still an issue with the tren causing sleeping problems, it's not overly bothering me at present, if need be I don't start work again or full study until 14th January so will be able to sleep in the day if I need to, although I haven't needed to yet. Need to sort it out and purchase some liquid chalk ASAP and get the weights up on deads. Things are going very well training wise overall. Very happy with things. :madgrin:


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Would you not use straps trixsta?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

X3_1986 said:


> Would you not use straps trixsta?


I would however, when I moved to University, everything got lost, gloves, belt, the lot so will have to purchase a few things again.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Triceps *

*Lay On Bench, Hold Out 8KG DB Arms Length, Bring down to opposite shoulder* - 3 Sets of 20 Reps slow and controlled ( Beast of a burn and pump )

*Overhead Tricep Extension With A 15K Plate* - 4 Sets of 10 Reps ( Another beast of a burner and another good pump producer )

*DB Rolling Tricep Extensions* - 12K X 10 - 14K X 10 X 4 SETS

*Lying DB Pullover* - 26K X 8 X 4 SETS

*Close Grip Bench* - (Should of done these at the start but the gym was busy so had to adapt things a little so I was weaker today for this exercise) 60K X 8 X 3 SETS

*ABS ROUTINE (ALWAYS A KILLER!! NOT YOUR TYPICAL ABS WORKOUT! ) *

*STRETCHING*

*30 MINUTES ON THE BIKE *


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Seated Alternate DB Curl* - 14K X 10 - 26K X 6 X 4 SETS ( NEW PB )

*Incline DB Curls* - 14K X 8 X 3 SETS ( NEW PB )

*Seated DB Concentration Curls (Elbow on knee)* 14K X 8 X 4 SETS ( NEW PB )

*BISH BASH BOSH 1 AFTER THE OTHER STANDING DB CURLS* - 16K X FAILURE - 14K X FAILURE - 12K X FAILURE - 10K X FAILURE

*ABS ROUTINE*

*STRETCHING*

*30 MINUTES ON THE BIKE*

Impressive workout for me today, feeling as strong as ever.

Looked at the date on the frozen mince I bought the other day, September 2011, bloody baastards! No wonder it stunk the house out! Will try get a little bit comp for this, stomachs felt a bit dodgy because of that shiiit, only want £30 vouchers for my troubles or something, I feel disgusted to know I've eaten meat over a year out of date. I've given them 48 hours to respond before I contact trading standards as it is an offence to display let alone sell out of date food and will also contact the local environmental health department if not happy with the response I receive.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Where were the mince from?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

The Trixsta said:


> *Seated Alternate DB Curl* - 14K X 10 - 26K X 6 X 4 SETS ( NEW PB )
> 
> *Incline DB Curls* - 14K X 8 X 3 SETS ( NEW PB )
> 
> ...


Did you get it off the bottom of your own freezer or buy it fresh??

Anymore night sweats/tren sides mate? I'm gonna add 250mg tren e this weekend an lower test to 500, see how I go


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

BJ said:


> Did you get it off the bottom of your own freezer or buy it fresh??
> 
> Anymore night sweats/tren sides mate? I'm gonna add 250mg tren e this weekend an lower test to 500, see how I go


Bought it other day, frozen mince, issue here is being OVER A YEAR out of date so regardless of it being frozen or fresh I don't think matters lol

Never had night sweats, insomnia has died but I think this is because I have been going to bed much later than usual, around 4-5, it seems to be counter acting the tren, if I stay up that long I am soooo tired I just sleep, with the help of some sleep hypnosis I listen to in earphones lol

Sounds good regarding the tren, let us know how it goes won't you. I like to see how others respond to it.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

X3_1986 said:


> Where were the mince from?


University Essentials Shop


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I know Hawthorne berry is also proven to help with insomnia 

Not a massive issue for a student.. But if you worked and had to be up super early would make a difference.

Out of interest does the time of injection effect the way it keeps you awake?? Must be a super good stimuent how long before monster try to use it


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

renshaw said:


> I know Hawthorne berry is also proven to help with insomnia
> 
> Not a massive issue for a student.. But if you worked and had to be up super early would make a difference.
> 
> Out of interest does the time of injection effect the way it keeps you awake?? Must be a super good stimuent how long before monster try to use it


I do work, I get up at 5 and go to work, just had a few weeks off over holiday period lol, as from Monday I'll be up at 5 daily again lol.

not sure if time effects anything and didn't understand your last bit " ust be a super good stimuent how long before monster try to use it  " sorry lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Lols.. i see that could have issues then of you getting up.

Monster as in the yankee energy drinking adding it to keep people awake lol was a joke.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Incline DB Press * - 18K X 10 - 34K X 8 - 34K X 7 - 34K X 6 - 34K X 6

*Flat DB Press* - 30K X 10 - 32K X 8 X 6 X 6 Reps

*Flat Flys* - 18K X 10 X 8 X 8

*Incline Flys* - 14K X 8 X 3 SETS

*Overhead Tricep Extension * - 15K Plate x 12 Reps x 4 Sets

*Lay on bench hold DB out at arms length, bring to opposite shoulder* - 10K DB X 10 REPS X 8 REPS X 8 REPS

*Standing DB Bicep curl, Supersets 1 after another to failure * 16K - 14K - 12K - 10K (WHAT A BURN!!)

*ABS ROUTINE*

*STRETCHING*

*30 MINUTES ON BIKE*


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trix how you getting on with the sus and tri-tren?your sleep any better to..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

wezo said:


> Trix how you getting on with the sus and tri-tren?your sleep any better to..


Alright Wez, the course is going very well, i feel stronger every workout, feeling a constant pumpness training 6 days a week, still having issues sleeping but i'm learning to deal with it and find myself napping here and there lol


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

looks like things are going well-cant beat a good cat nap an extra to grow....


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Right, I wasn't going to post a picture yet as I wanted to do before and after pictures when the course I'm running is complete, to really get a good look at the transformation, if any lol. however I though what the hell, so uploaded 2 now to store in this journal, these pictures are a before and after lot, the first one being before the course, 4 weeks ago and the 2nd being 4 weeks later, 4 weeks into an 8 week course

View attachment 5007


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Delts looking much fuller mate and also your upper back/traps look bigger  result .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Loz said:


> Delts looking much fuller mate and also your upper back/traps look bigger  result .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Nice one Loz, half way, still going on strong


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trix you look alot bigger more fuller rounder especially in shoulders and arms,all this in 4 weeks to- another 4 weeks your be better again,if it was me id do 10 or 12 weeks dont think 8 will do you justice. Good diet good training good results spot on..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Evening all,been away a while, went back to prison, its a long story lol just moved to London from Kent, hope ur all well.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome back bud, hope all's resolved & moving forward!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to be back Neil  Thanks for the message


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Went and done just Biceps yesterday, workout was as follows;

Standing DB Curl - 4 Sets of 20KG @ 12,10,8,6 Reps

Seated Incline DB Curl - 4 Sets of 12KG @ 12,10,8,6 Reps - Slow and controlled movements here.

Concentration Curls (Elbow Resting On Knee) - 4 Sets of 10KG @ 12,10,10,8

To finish up I hooked up a straight bar to a cable and drop setted the weights from about half way down, cant remember the numbers lol, each specific weight was rep'd until failure then dropped to the lower weight, reppped out again and so on until smallest weight was reached, by this as you could imagine, the smallest weight now would feel the heaviest after that burnout!

Was a nice 40 minute session, in and out, no mucking about, nice burn! Cushdy!

Just off for a shoulder workout, hope you're all good out there!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice to see you back, keep up the good work


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice one Mark


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Done shoulders today, workout was as follows;

Seated shoulder press - 12.5K x 12 Then 17.5K for 4 sets at 10,10,10,8

DB Side lateral raise - 9K X 4 Sets of 10 reps

Plate Raises - 15KG Plate for 4 sets of 10 reps

Rear Delt Machine 4 sets controlled movements and holds.

Finished with a little triceps dropset with straight bar neutral grip and reversed, whole stack working down.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just done a little chest today, took my buddy along, hes just starting out so gunna show him the ropes, start from scratch just like I did 6 years ago, gunna get his diet right etc, naturally he's very skinny but with time and dedication he'll make good progres.

This is what I did.

DB Bench Press - 25KG X 12, 10, 10, 10

Incline Barbell Press - 40KG X 10,10,8,8

Incline Flys - 10KG X 10,8,8,8

15KG Plate for Triceps sitting on edge of bench holding above head and coming up and down with plate round back of head, 4 sets 12,10,10,10

Tricep pushdowns with rope, drop set and the same with a straight bar.

Not a mad session but nice and easy, for now. lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oio fcuking OI! hello bud


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Oi oi Cal hope you're good bud 

Right all had enough of being a complete lump of a ****, real effort starts today on a cut, here's my workout for today popping into town soon so will provide starting weight stats and photo later today. Here we go!

Chest

Incline DB Press 15kg wu

4 Working Sets 17.5

Incline DB Flys 4 working sets 10k

Flat DB Press 4 working sets 22.5k

Flat DB Flys 4 Working Sets 10k


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello mate. Good to see you on here again.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure of weight yet, going to town shortly, just feel like an absolute lump. Anyways, heres my picture on the day of the cut beginning.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, it's funny looking back through all these posts, haven't seen my posts in ages, possibly years, the MuscleChat site encountered numerous problems before it went down officially and I lost all the pictures.

Here is a couple of pictures of me now, excuse the face loool hoping to shed some body fat, well, a considerable amount actually lol.

Just started intermittent fasting, getting all my calories into an 8 hour period and training on an empty stomach in the morning for two hours split between running, cycling and rowing. I then hit the gym in the afternoon for my weights session. Now I have my log back I can keep tabs on myself, great stuff


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

The Trixsta said:


> Wow, it's funny looking back through all these posts, haven't seen my posts in ages, possibly years, the MuscleChat site encountered numerous problems before it went down officially and I lost all the pictures.
> 
> Here is a couple of pictures of me now, excuse the face loool hoping to shed some body fat, well, a considerable amount actually lol.
> 
> ...


 Welcome mate good luck on your progress


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, another long period away from training, guess I picked the right name for my journal, sporadic. Determined to get my ish together now. Sitting at 15 stone and an unheatlhy 30% ish bodyfat hazarding a guess, Not happy with how I look whatsoever, got my training so wrong when I started out, I was in the mindset of wanting to get big, regardless of fat, a young naive mentality, the wrong one. Not long turned 28, hoping by the time I reach 30 I can get to a 10-12% bodyfat, a dream!

My current stats are -

15 Stone 2lbs

Calorie intake is 1,718 a day with the hope of losing max of 1lb a week, macro makeup is - 40 - 40 -20 in form of Carbs, Protein and Fat

Food intake is on a budget, living on around £40 a week, new job next week though, food is made up of - Peanut butter, wholemeal bread, Baked Potatoes, Tuna, Broccoli, Cottage Cheese, Brown Rice and Chicken.

Aiming to keep up to date and keep posting in my journal with the hope of keeping myself motivated.

If anyone can see areas in which need correcting in terms of diet, food, training etc, any constructive criticism please shoot away. I appreciate any feedback, help and advice anybody has, I really do.

Here I am, looking absolutely awful, to embarrass myself like this is only going to give me the motivation and kick up the arse I need. Been avoiding this for too long, time to get my head stuck in deep, put some real work in!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

So, I dropped calories to 1,500 daily, 50-30-20 in the form protein, carbs and fats. Been sticking to it, feeling good. Not been to the gym but have completed a workout daily indoors. Will be back at the gym from Thursday. Diet usually looks something like this, might switch up meats, beef steak at times, maybe turkey steak here and there, not a lot different to this though. -

Breakfast - 1 Slice wholemeal bread/toast, 20g Peanut Butter, 5 Egg Whites, Tuna

Lunch - Baked potato, cottage cheese, tuna or beef mince, Broccoli

Dinner - Chicken breast, broccoli, cottage cheese and tuna - 300ml Red Milk

I eat my calories between the hours of 9-5 and last meal of the day I restrict the carbs for my fasting period.

Shall update weekly.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thursday 1st December 2016 *

Today I got back into the gym, having not had the funds to do so previously and it felt awesome to be able to train again.

My goals, to shed a LOT of body fat and become something I've never been, LEAN.

I have opted to undertake some intermittent fasting and eat between the hours of 9-5, fasting for the remaining 16 hours. My calories are set to 1,500 a day split into 50/30/20 for my macros, protein, carbs and fats. My caloric intake will be more like 1,100 after my gym session is taken into consideration. I'll monitor that, 1,100 could possibly be considered quite low? My first workout was as follows.




Wide grip lat pulldown - 3 Sets 10 Reps



Close grip row using the barbell and attachment - 3 Sets 10 Reps



Rear delt work using cables - 3 Sets 10 Reps



Treadmill - 100 Calories



Rowing machine - 100 Calories



Cross trainer - 100 Calories



Finished with some ab work and stretching/yoga.


Friday 2nd December 2016




Rowing - 100 Calories



Cross trainer - 100 Calories



Treadmill - 100 Calories



Cable lateral raises 3 Sets 10 Reps



Plate raises - 3 Sets 10 Reps



Shoulder Machine Press - 3 Sets 10 Reps



Finished with an abs routine and some yoga/stretching.


Few aches and pains due to the gap in training but not painful, just them ones where you know you haven't trained in a while, DOMS I guess, just easing back into things gently not lifting heavy. Will take the first couple of weeks calmly due to time away from training. I'm feeling a lot healthier than I was trying to eat 4000 calories a day wanting to get MASSIVE without doing it the correct way.

Saturday 3rd December 2016




Treadmill - 100 Calories



Crosstrainer - 100 Calories



Rowing - 100 Calories



Incline DB Press 3 Sets 10 Reps



Incline Flys 3 Sets 10 Reps



Barbell Bench Press 3 Sets 10 Reps



Pec Dec 3 Sets 10 Reps



Abs/Stretching/Yoga


Sunday 4th December 2016




Treadmill - 100 Calories



Crosstrainer - 100 Calories



Rowing - 100 Calories



Barbell Bicep Curl - 3 Sets 10 Reps



Preacher Curls DB - 3 Sets 10 Reps



Alternate Bicep Curl Standing - 3 Sets 10 Reps



DB Forearm Work using Bench



Abs/Yoga/Stretching


Shall update next Sunday as usual. Opted to not weigh myself anymore and just use the mirror as a guide. Feeling good. On the right track for once. Optimistic is what I am. Consistency being key to victory.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Another week done, feeling great! Apologies for my formatting, messing about with speech to text software. Hands-free typing, what a lazy c*nt, ha ha.Still taking it easy as I slowly increase my weight on a weekly basis.No rush, slowly but surely this time, burning the fat.

*Monday 5th December 2016*

· Rowing - 100 Calories

· Cross Trainer - 100 Calories

· Treadmill - 100 Calories

· Tricep pushdowns rope - 3 x 10

· Straight bar pushdowns - 3 x 10

· Overhead tricep extension - 3 x 10

· Abs/stretching/yoga

*Tuesday 6th December 2016*

· Rowing - 100 Calories - 7:23

· Cross Trainer - 100 Calories - 6:37

· Treadmill - 100 Calories - 10.12

· Barbell squats - 3 x 10 @ 20KG

· Leg press - 3 x 12 @ 40KG

· Leg extension - 3 x 10 @ 20KG

· Axel squat - 3 x 8 @ 40kg

· Calf raises barbell - 3 x 12 @ 20kg

Abs/stretching/yoga

*Wednesday 7th December 2016 *

· DAY OFF

*Thursday 8th December 2016*

· Treadmill - 100 calories - 10:15

· Cross trainer - 100 calories - 6:38

· Rowing - 100 calories - 6:37

· Cable lateral raises - 3 x 10 @ 9kg

· Plate raises - 3 x 10 @ 15kg

· Seated machine shoulder press - 3 x 8 @ 35kg

· Rear delts pec dec - 3 x 10 @ 25kg

Abs/stretching/yoga

*Friday, 9 December 2016*

· Treadmill - 100 calories - 9:54

· Cross trainer - 100 calories - 6:31

· Rowing - 100 calories - 7:01

· Close grip row - 3×[email protected] KG

· Rear delt pec deck - 3×10 @ 25 KG

· Wide grip lat pulldown - 3×10 @ 45 KG

· Close grip pulldown - 3×8 @ 45 KG

Abs/stretching/yoga

*Saturday, 10 December 2016*

· Treadmill - 100 calories - 10:06

· Cross trainer - 100 calories - 6:30

· Rowing - 100 calories - 6:27

· Incline DB press - 3×10 @ 22.5 KG

· Incline fly DB - 3×10 @ 10 kg

· Flat BB press - 3×10 @ 30 KG

· Machine fly pec deck - 3×10 @ 35 kg

Abs/stretching/yoga

*Sunday, 11 December 2016*

· Treadmill - 100 calories - 9:54

· Cross trainer - 100 calories - 6:28

· Rowing - 100 calories - 6:37

· Straight bar curl - 35 kg @ 8, 8, 6

· Preacher curl bench DB - 10 kg @ 8, 8, 6

· Standing bicep curl DB alternate - 15 kg @ 8, 8, 8

· DB forearm work - 10 kg x 3×10

Abs/stretching/yoga


----------

